# MIPS- Reusable/Worth it?



## SnoowMTB (May 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

I crashed and new a new brain bucket. I was looking at my options and read somewhere that MIPS helmets are reusable (Multi Crash) helmets. Is this true?

Also, is MIPS really worth it? And what helmet do you guys recommend for trail/enduro riding? 

Thanks!


----------



## BluePanda (Sep 26, 2012)

I was just researching for a new helmet myself.

MIPS actually stands for: "...Multi-directional Impact Protection System, which is a leading slip-plane technology inside the helmet designed to reduce rotational forces that can result from certain impacts."

Giro's site has a good visual on what this looks like inside the helmet -- but basically there is an extra layer to the helmet.

These definitely are not "re-useable" just different/more protection in some specific impact cases. Not necessarily better overall. 

I ended up personally not going with MIPS this time around...but its possible it will become more a standard in the future -- or possibly not. Hard to say.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

As he said, mips doesnt stand for multi impact. There are a few helmets that do have multi impact foam, but im not sure if there are any bike ones. My ProTec snowsport helmet is milti impact.


----------



## BluePanda (Sep 26, 2012)

root said:


> As he said, mips doesnt stand for multi impact. There are a few helmets that do have multi impact foam, but im not sure if there are any bike ones. My ProTec snowsport helmet is milti impact.


She said. 

I've also read (even around the threads here) that the MIPS helmets can have a different fit too - some stating better than the non-mips model. Whether that's true or not I can't say from experience.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnoowMTB (May 18, 2017)

BluePanda said:


> I was just researching for a new helmet myself.
> 
> MIPS actually stands for: "...Multi-directional Impact Protection System, which is a leading slip-plane technology inside the helmet designed to reduce rotational forces that can result from certain impacts."
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## SnoowMTB (May 18, 2017)

root said:


> As he said, mips doesnt stand for multi impact. There are a few helmets that do have multi impact foam, but im not sure if there are any bike ones. My ProTec snowsport helmet is milti impact.


Sucks that they don't make multi impact helmets  I guess I just try not to fall haha


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

*Is your helmet multi-impact rated? That is TOTALLY independent from MIPS. Most MTB helmets are single impact rated and should be replaced after a a head impact even if no cracking or crushing is visible!*

*However*, if you helmet is multi-impact rated, (it will say so EXPLICITLY) such as some POC and some Kali helmets, the MIPS component tends to be reusable depending on the implementation.

The original (superior imho) MIPS with a crash pin release system (eg POC Cortex DH MIPS) comes with replacement pins.

Most MIPS implimentations now are cheaper elastomer attachments between the helmet and an inner liner. These do not require replacement pins.

If the crash was minor enough that your helmet doesn't warrant replacement, inspect the MIPS components (replace pin or ensure elasomer attachments are not torn).

I like my POC Cortex DH MIPS which is multi-impact. But it is a lift-served only type of helmet... HOT!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

My last crash that damaged a helmet included a concussion and a cut on the back of my head so I considered he value of more coverage and MIPS. Now MIPS helmets and MTB style are not so expensive so I got that.

My nephew is very much influenced by his pre-med school time in ambulances and residency time in emergency rooms and trauma center. I noticed he did not pursue a super expensive helmet but MIPS was a must. I don't think the Bontrager MIPS helmet he got was $100 and it has features that were no doubt premium in earlier times.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I've thought about it and I'm not convinced that MIPS offers much of a real benefit. I understand the idea, your helmet rotates rather than twisting your neck, but I reckon a normal helmet does that anyway. 

Put a normal helmet on and twist it sideways. The straps will flex and slip round your head. The rotation is limited by the outer shell of the helmet, not the straps. This is exactly the same for an MIPS helmet! 

Some guy puts his life into developing this stuff and manufacturers realise that if they go along with the game they can charge $40 extra for the same helmet with one extra piece of plastic in it! 

So who is it that is telling us how much better it is? The people selling it? Where are the independent tests that prove it? The studies and statistics that show it has actually made a difference to injuries in the real world?


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I recall reading some research that could not really come to any substantial conclusions, that MIPS offered any better protection in the real world. Perhaps in a very narrow set of conditions.
I wouldn't sweat on it when buying. I'll stick with what's available in stock and fits well when I'm buying.
If it's comfortable you're more inclined to wear it.
I haven't tried one yet, but from what I have seen it looks like the additional liner will potentially make a MIPS lid a tad warmer with reduced circulation. Not a big selling point here in high 30 to 40°C temps.
http://www.bhsi.org/mips.htm


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Put a normal helmet on and twist it sideways. The straps will flex and slip round your head. The rotation is limited by the outer shell of the helmet, not the straps. This is exactly the same for an MIPS helmet!


It doesn't feel exactly the same to me. I do believe it might be a slight advantage and just another step for the evolution of bike lids. Seeing that MIPS technology has trickled down to lower tier helmets too there doesn't seem to be much reason to argue against them.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

How bad was your crash? If it split the helmet in half, you MAY have to replace it. If your head tapped the ground, keep it. Somewhere in between you'll have to make a judgement call. If it doesn't match your outfit/bike, it's definitely time for a new helmet. I'd say MIPS is worth it, if the coverage and fit are good. Anything that helps ensure your next crash isn't your last crash is a good thing.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

From what I understand is that MIPS reduces the amount the outer part of the helmet will rotate when it slides on the ground. If your helmet shell is more rounded and has less sharp edges it will be less likely to snag when your helmet hits the ground. Is that somewhat correct?

Kali came out with something similar to MIPS, but without the extra bulk.

https://bike.kaliprotectives.com/helmets/enduro/interceptor


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

RS VR6 said:


> If your helmet shell is more rounded and has less sharp edges it will be less likely to snag when your helmet hits the ground. Is that somewhat correct?


No, the outer shell is the same on MIPS and non-MIPS models. I have a Smith Forefront which is available in both types. I have the non-MIPS one.

MIPS is a liner which can rotate independently of the helmet. I had another play with my Forefront today and honestly, I don't get it. The liner on my helmet just slides around my head when I rotate it and it's the outer shell that stops it turning any more. There isn't any resistance to rotation until that point. I fail to see how the MIPS system could be significantly better.

I'm not even convinced that rotational injuries are that big a risk in typical trail riding. High-speed motorbike accidents on tarmac I can see but do we really crash like that?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

SummitAP said:


> *Most MTB helmets are single impact rated and should be replaced after a a head impact even if no cracking or crushing is visible!*


Geezzz...I would be replacing helmets on a pretty regular basis.

And, if I can afford a premium helmet along with the added expense of MIPS, then I'm fine with that. Even assuming that I will prolly never encounter a crash that falls into that 1% window (assumed) where MIPS would do it's marketed job, and save my brain, I'm on-board.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I had a TLD A1 helmet and crashed hard resulting in splitting the side of it, getting a pretty wicked bruise on the right side of my forehead and a concussion with loss of memory (hey, at least I don't remember the crash and how painful it was!). I went with a new TLD A1 with MIPS and for sure the fit is different: the yellow liner takes up a bit more room but I found it actually fit better, more secure. The doctor at the ER told me how concussions while cycling usually happen with the brain rotating during the impact, which falls in line with what MIPS is said to do - dampen the rotational force of the brain rotating in the skull. Other than the MIPS liner, the helmets are the same.


----------



## SnoowMTB (May 18, 2017)

Christopher Robin said:


> I had a TLD A1 helmet and crashed hard resulting in splitting the side of it, getting a pretty wicked bruise on the right side of my forehead and a concussion with loss of memory (hey, at least I don't remember the crash and how painful it was!). I went with a new TLD A1 with MIPS and for sure the fit is different: the yellow liner takes up a bit more room but I found it actually fit better, more secure. The doctor at the ER told me how concussions while cycling usually happen with the brain rotating during the impact, which falls in line with what MIPS is said to do - dampen the rotational force of the brain rotating in the skull. Other than the MIPS liner, the helmets are the same.


That doesnt sound like fun... At least you were ok! I got the Mips a1 as well


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

it's like 27.5/29 tires, you just have to accept it's here.

here's where i take issue. if this technology is better then put it all helmets. the price difference is stupid for what it is. i bought one anyway because it's still cheap compared to a new brain.

i would chuck a helmet that had a serious dent or crack.


----------

